# Not wearing make-up the best skincare?



## Korms (Jan 28, 2007)

I usually wear a full face of foundation, concealer, powder and blusher every day and I'm thinking about ditching it all and going bare for my everyday face (apart from maybe a little concealer around my undereye).  I was just wondering if anyone knows much about the effects of make-up on the skin and whether or not cutting down on how much I wear will affect my skin in a dramatic way.  If I'm going to look haggared in public I need it to be for a good reason!

My current skin comlplaints are oiliness, spottyness, blackheads and a bit of milia around the eyes.  I spend a lot on skincare and I guess I kinda feel like I'm reversing all the good I'm doing by caking on the slap.  I have tried mineral make-up but it's just 'blah' on me.

Thanks in advance to anyone that has any advice for me!


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 29, 2007)

It's good that you are devoted to skin care.  It's essential.  You don't have to spend a lot of money to take good care of yourself.  I just don't recommend any run of the mill store bought brands though.

Wearing less makeup is not really going to improve that quality of your skin.  What determines that is your actual skin care regimen.  You should be using a cleanser designed specifically for your skin type (dry, normal to dry, oily, sensitive, combination) that removes makeup and debris.  Another good step after your cleanser is a non-alcoholic tonic (or toner) that can remove anything your cleanser leaves behind.  Because you have oily skin, I recommend one that has clay in it to seal off your pores and give them a matte finish and help reduce the production of oil.  After that, use a moisturizer designed for your skin type.  For oily skin, it definitely has to be oil free.  It can have other benefits as well: anti-aging, firming, spf, etc.  I recommend using a seperate SPF if your moisturizer or foundation does not have one (and if you don't have a sunscreen allergy).  You are never too young to protect yourself from the sun.  These are the bare minimums.  If you get into a routine with good quality products you will notice a substantial improvement in the clarity and tone of your skin.

For those pesky blackheads, a charcoal mask can do wonders to draw out all the gunk in your pores.  

In order for your makeup to look flawless you skin has to be prepped and be a good base.  

One last thing, exfoliating once or twice a week is a good idea too.  Just to take off any dead skin cells and give your moisturizer a better canvas to work with.

Hope this helps honey.  Good luck.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 5, 2020)

Korms said:


> I usually wear a full face of foundation, concealer, powder and blusher every day and I'm thinking about ditching it all and going bare for my everyday face (apart from maybe a little concealer around my undereye).  I was just wondering if anyone knows much about the effects of make-up on the skin and whether or not cutting down on how much I wear will affect my skin in a dramatic way.  If I'm going to look haggared in public I need it to be for a good reason!
> 
> My current skin comlplaints are oiliness, spottyness, blackheads and a bit of milia around the eyes.  I spend a lot on skincare and I guess I kinda feel like I'm reversing all the good I'm doing by caking on the slap.  I have tried mineral make-up but it's just 'blah' on me.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone that has any advice for me!



Here's the deal:

Your skincare or makeup is only as good as the ingredients it contains.

Do your research and as long as the ingredients themselves aren't causing your skin to experience any adverse reactions I wouldn't stress it too hard.

I will say that going bare is quite trendy and liberating when it comes to your makeup.


----------

